# WANTED: TUDOR 2483 & 2484 MOVEMENT



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

*WANTED: TUDOR 2483 & 2484 MOVEMENT*


View Advert


I need a Tudor 2484 and a Tudor 2483 movement or any parts for either.

Basically, about the only thing salvageable on mine are the rotors.




*Advertiser*

RoddyJB



*Date*

19/05/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

